# Fall Dessert Menu Ideas



## mjj447 (Jul 23, 2013)

One dessert I would like to try this fall is apples pitted with a melon baller, cut in half width wise and poached in brown butter.  I would like to serve them with a scoop of vanilla gelato in the center, toasted pecan crumble (streusel), and either reduce the poaching liquid to use as a sauce or make a dry caramel and thin it with the poaching liquid and/or brandy?  Also would like more crunch factor  than the pecans provide and because I like to incorporate a little savory into my dessert dishes I was thinking of using a cheddar shortbread recipe I have. Granted because we do not have cheddar at the restaurant I would most likely use the Casatica, a sweeter, more mild cheese.  My biggest debate is whether to do the cheese shortbread, a fennel infused shortbread or some sort of oat crisp or tuile.  Thoughts?


----------

